# ACL Surgery



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

My boy Bentley will be having ACL surgery Monday morning.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BUMMER! good luck on the surgery let us know how it goes.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I will keep updates


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Praying for a speedy recovery. Let us know how things go.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My girl had surgery on one ACL and she tore the other, which we let heal by doing crate rest immediately after she tore it. We gave her a lot of glucosomine too. I hope your dog gets through surgery well. And if you have any questions, feel free to ask me!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

ACL surgery SUCKS. My dogs Nubs had it done back in December, and it's still rough some days for him. he's in MUCH less pain them he was, and is almost up to where he was before he tore his ACL activity wise, but he's still weak in that knee. It's sad to watch.

Make sure you've done your research on what to do before, during, and after surgery, make sure you have multiple kongs to keep your dog quite, and depending on how hyper your dog is, maybe some extra sedatives.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Shes Got Heart said:


> My girl had surgery on one ACL and she tore the other, which we let heal by doing crate rest immediately after she tore it. We gave her a lot of glucosomine too. I hope your dog gets through surgery well. And if you have any questions, feel free to ask me!


this is typical Mego. Champ did the same thing so we used therapy to strngthen his 2nd knee without surgery. The typical surgery fails at about 3 months so you are in a rush to build mucsle and scar tissue to hold it together. I found the best excersize for him was to let him walk around in the lake in belly deep water. the resistance was perfect and and he was able to keep it together no problem


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. We went out and purchased around $100.00 in toys to keep him entertain


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Dropped of Bentley this morning for his surgey


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Best of luck Bentley!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

I just wanted to let everybody know the surgery went good, I should be able to pick him up around 5 pm tomorrow


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That is really great news! Don't forget to ask your vet about giving glucosomine.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

Opha's mom Suri tore her ACL about 8 months ago. The Vet told us we had two options, Conservative Management or Surgery. She said the outcome with either would be the same. As the dog aged they would end up with arthritis. So, it was spend $4,000 on surgery or take her to physical therapy and laser treatments, so we decided on the therapy. She is pretty much back to normal now, still on Dasuquin and fish oil. Glad we chose not to do surgery. I know most Dr's give you no other option. If you are interested in learning about conservative management, there's a great yahoo group I joined. Good luck with everything, hope your baby recovers soon!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Holy crap! 4 grand? We paid like 500 for Helena's. It was the traditional acl surgery. I think there is another one that is newer called a TPLO.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Holy crap! 4 grand? We paid like 500 for Helena's. It was the traditional acl surgery. I think there is another one that is newer called a TPLO.


Yeah there's a few different kind, but from what i've seen/heard they are all expensive. I'm sure I could have had it done at my work (Vet) for around $500 but i'd rather an orthopedic specialist do it LOL.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Bentley his home a resting in his crate, He is already on liquid glucosomine. And he had the tplo


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good to hear he came through ok.


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Everything is going good so far, He is starting to put a little bit of pressure on his leg


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Bentley had is staples removed friday and everything is going great


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great to hear!!! If you have a place to take him swimming, it can be very therapeutic for him.


----------

